# Compiz problems



## aneesh kalra (Oct 28, 2007)

Recently I installed 3d desktop and 3d chess from the synaptic package manager but it did not work so I proceeded as per the instructions on the compiz page in ubuntu ;i.e;by adding third party repositories and then installing them.Now when i go to the compiz settings manager it doesn't open.Please help i am using ubuntu fiesty fawn.

Ok here is the error message that I get on typing ccsm in terminal 
"no python found but don't worry its an optional component ".I installed python 2.5 from synaptic but I am still getting the same old error message.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 2, 2007)

Even I'm facing the same problem. Decided to Mint though


----------



## mehulved (Nov 2, 2007)

It's solved after updates. I believe it was solved when we were discussing on IRC.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry for bumping this not-so-old thread.

I installed gutsy gibbon a few days ago.I thought compiz fusion would be activated by default but it isn't.I tried preferences-->appearance-->Visual effects-->normal/extra but it shows "Desktop effects could not be enabled".What am I missing?

I tried

```
sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
```
it shows:compiz is already the newest version.
E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager

what is the problem?

BTW I have a c2d processor,intel 946gzis mobo,512mb ddr2 RAM,and all the other  normal stuff.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

perhaps dri isnt enabled?

Regards,
ray


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^please be a lil more elaborative.what is dri?and how do I enable it if it is disabled?
BTW I am on a clean gutsy install.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

Try:


```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
```


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^
	
	



```
root@edubuntu:/home/ravi# sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
xserver-xorg-video-intel set to manual installed.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
```


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 19, 2007)

try installing restricted drivers for ur gfx card


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^no graphic card...only onboard gma 3000 graphics with 128mb of dedicated video memory.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

dri - Direct Rendering Infrastructure
To know whether dri is enabled try this,

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```
and post output here.

Regards,
ray


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

output:
direct rendering: Yes


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm,dri is enabled.
i cant think of anything else that might be the reason for compiz effects being disabled.
Btw,did the effects work when u used the live-cd?

Regards,
ray


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

dint try.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

X3100 is blacklisted hardware but X3000 is not, I don't understand what's going wrong 

Try starting compiz from CLI and see if it says some unique error?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

DRI is enabled.then it is,a problem with compiz i suppose.also ur video ram set value in BIOS is good.
also,do u have "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" done?
and hope u got all entries in ur /etc/apt/sources.list.for reference,i am posting mine for gutsy 7.10 below:

```
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)]/ gutsy main restricted
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> X3100 is blacklisted hardware but X3000 is not, I don't understand what's going wrong
> 
> Try starting compiz from CLI and see if it says some unique error?


 err....its gma3000 not x3000.I will buy a dedicated graphic card in december end(after the end term exams).


@praka123:yes I have all the updates installed.And there is no option for video ram in my bios...I guess its fixed or something.

here is my sourcelist file

```
#
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 Binary-1 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted

deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 Binary-1 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.

deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
# deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
# deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
# deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
# deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
```


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 19, 2007)

hey,
      in terminal give the command

```
compiz --replace
```
and post the output.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes there are many problems with Intel's onboard chipset (involving compiz) it seems. here take a look at these links. Hope it helps

*wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48849
*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/152226


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

abhinandh said:
			
		

> hey,
> in terminal give the command
> 
> ```
> ...


here is the output

```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2972' found 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Yes there are many problems with Intel's onboard chipset (involving compiz) it seems. here take a look at these links. Hope it helps
> 
> *wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48849
> *bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/152226


 thanks mate.The very first link is useful I tried 

```
SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
```
 it forced compiz but it is pretty buggy(on my system of course).Even the berly effects in linux mint were better than this.


```
root@edubuntu:/home/ravi# SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2972' found 
SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1152x864) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Starting gtk-window-decorator
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
```

now as soon as I close this terminal window my system almost halts(all messy).Looks like I'll have to live without compiz.


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 19, 2007)

your card has been blacklisted due to lack of drivers.[Intel 965 (X3000, X3100)]
to remove the blacklist give the following in terminal

```
mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
```
now give the following

```
compiz --replace
```

NOTE: YOU MAY HAVE VIDEO INSTABILITY.TRY IT AND SEE.THERE'S NO HARM.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^âlready done.Check my last post.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

@devilerhaps getting latest intel driver and building kernel module helps! i mean for 965 onboard.remember that i havent tried 
*intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
bookmark this page for "new features and driver support" on latest kernels.
*kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 19, 2007)

guess you have to wait for driver support


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

i don't have 946\x3000 guys I have 946\gma3000.

Thanks for the links praka bookmarked!!!.Anyways I am getting 8600gt next month then there won't be any problem.Damn these intel onboards.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

intel  onboard gfx is one of the best supported in Linux.drivers are opensource too.I think compiz is playing foul here,not ur kernel drivers.  as DRI too is enabled.


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 19, 2007)

i just read that beryl works.
one more thing..... try setting your video driver to "intel" in xorg.conf.
its the new driver.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^a nearly complete noob here abhinandh so please give full steps on how to do it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2007)

Find the block called Devices under /etc/X11/xorg.conf file which goes like, for example:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
        [B]Driver          "nvidia"[/B]
        Busid           "PCI:1:0:0"
        Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
EndSection
```

Set whatever that driver string holds, as *intel*.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Driver		"intel"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Z19W"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Monitor		"Z19W"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1440x1440" "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
```
Seems ok to me.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

```
Section "Module"
        Load            "dbe"
        Load            "dri"
        Load            "glx"
        Load            "ddc"
        Load            "extmod"
        Load            "type1"
        Load            "freetype"
        Load            "bitmap"
        Load            "int10"
        Load            "vbe"
EndSection
```
^does ur module list in xorg.conf like the same as above.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

here is my full xorg.conf file


```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
	Option		"XkbVariant"	"intl"
	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Driver		"intel"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Z19W"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller"
	Monitor		"Z19W"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"1440x1440" "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1280x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

# Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
#	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
```
I can't find anything said.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

afaik plain compiz is installed in gutsy by default.not compiz-fusion.I use vanilla compiz in GG 7.10.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

aww..its all so confusing I mean didn't you guys used to say that compiz+berly is now developed as a single project named compiz-fusion?

If compiz-fusion is not installed by default then how can I install it by apt?I mean the exact apt-get install command.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

now compiz-fusion is explained as compiz+extraplugins.that extra plugins portion is compiz-fusion or erstwhile beryl .there are unofficial repositories to be added to get compiz-fusion.for that,check *ubuntuforums.org
and compiz-fusion is explained here:
*opencompositing.org


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^thanks sirji will have a look at them.I gotta go now Internal practical exam tomorrow.
Will report back tomorrow general.


----------

